# Clan MacKenzie



## DCMARINE (Dec 5, 2005)

I am looking for a photo of the "Clan MacKenzie" - SY 721. Have been told she was about 40ft and twin screw.
Any info appreciated.
Donald Campbell


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She's in the almanacs between 1930 and 1977. 20tons so probably nearer 50ft.
I can give you the detail if you don't have it.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Good link, Douglas, is it possible to select a specific year to search?


----------

